# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones en Almansa

## F. Lázaro

Acabo de ver esta foto vía twitter, publicada por @Carlosc_ponce

----------


## Luján

Aquí también llevamos un día de agua, pero más comedido.

La "gota fría" ha entrado pronto este año.

----------

